# Whats going on with the weather



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday the temperature at 8 am was* +4°C *the day before *+5°* today at 8am its *+15°*
I'm wondering if I should get my shorts out of storage.:laugh:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Down here in "Glorious Dorset" the outside temperature is *2°* at the moment, overnight it was *-3°*.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not here..... the highest temperature for the last 5 days has been 6C and this is the South of France.....

Rain has been a rare but variable commodity we had horrendous storms late in May then nothing until one day in September and then last weekend. I have cut the "grass" once since July and that was to remove flower stalks from persistent weeds rather than grass. We still have the wide splits in the soil where the clay has yet to rehydrat

As you started by saying "What's Going On With The Weather?"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No rain here all summer Dave, like you the weeds have been cut.
Its the first time we have been away for 2 weeks without our man coming to cut the grass and it still hasn't been cut, but I think its time the weeds had another trim. 
A day of rain last week and a few drizzles, but nothing is moving. 
There is so much fruit in the village, the roads are a mess with acorns, walnuts, apples and pears, plums also a couple of months ago. 

Sometime in the 90´is we went to the Herts mountains on the first of November, the snow was so deep we couldn´t drive up the mountain because the snow ploughs hadn't been.
Here's our forecast for this week. Give it a click.


----------

